# WOIN SRD  - Power Attack typo



## TreChriron (May 30, 2022)

--> WOIN Rules Reference Document - Combat Actions

*Power attack.* You can pay *1d6* to do +1d6 damage. You can stack as many bonus damage dice as you wish by paying 2d6 for each.

Is believe this should read 2d6?


----------



## TreChriron (May 30, 2022)

OK, so reading the errata;

*Damage.* When exchanging attack dice for damage, you may do so at a 1:1 exchange rate.
So the correction should be;

*Power attack.* You can pay 1d6 to do +1d6 damage. You can stack as many bonus damage dice as you wish by paying *1d6 *for each.


----------

